# Literally the best guide for us to ascend no blue pilled shit blue pillers fuck of honestly.



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

1 Before all this start 1 Thing that is adamant you all do is get your body fat down to at least i'd say 10/8 percent body fat before starting all this.

2 What i then suggest doing is doing a chin wing osteotomy (increases ramus length).








3 I would then for gonial angle change i would do super bimax what would it realistically look like ?????????????????








Note this is with 33 mm only this is not testing the full limits of this.
Here is what super bimax is note in this morph it's only a lefort 1 not a 2 

BIMAX=23 MM OF BONE PROJECTION.
GENIO=12 MM.
BSSO=11 JAW ADVANCEMENT.
CCW=2/3DEGREES.
LEFORT 2=CCW OF THE ENTIRE NOSE REASON ROTATING IT UPWARDS AND FORWARDS/OR LEFORT 1 REGION.
IMDO=16.5 MM OF LOWER JAW PROJECTION.
Distraction osteogensis=22 mm on maxilla jaw and ramus.

The actual limit equals 39.5mm this is only with 33 mm and a lefort 1 Osteotomy with a ccw. I myself am not getting a lefort 2 with a ccw rotation cause i'm not risking it @Fuk showed it's to dangerous he also said with implants you could simulate a lefort 2 Osteotomy i hope he's right.I also didn't add any ramus lengthening in the morph.

So overall with super bimax on the lower jaw your looking at 61.5 mm on the lower jaw for the upper jaw you don't get the genio or imdo lengthening so 61.5-16.6-12=33mm of upper jaw lengthening. 

So 61.5-33=28.5mm of jaw discrepancy.




















Le Fort II fractures are associated with death: a comparison of simple and complex midface fractures - PubMed


Le Fort II fractures are associated with increased mortality. Furthermore, Le Fort II and III fractures are associated with serious intracranial injury, even in the absence of alterations in consciousness. These patients should be monitored with heightened vigilance and followed up closely...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






4. Okay so from above your left with 28.5 mm of jaw discrepancy.So how do we fix this issue ?????????????????? your probably left here answering worry not i'm here to help you ascend after all.

Well their is a face pulling thing called A Bamp Were looking at at 6 mm of upper jaw advancement a year.Know do simple math 28.5mm/6mm=4.75 years so we will round up to 5.

So with this device your looking at fixing the massive under bite that is caused by super bimax.








This is what it looks like so after all this you should have fixed the jaw discrepancies.



5 After you have gotten all this you should have gotten roughly 61.5 mm of forward growth what does this look like ??????????????? well some thing as similar as this probably a little bit more recessed compared to this morph but not by much.








6 Okay so we've fixed your side jaw's we have given your side profile more than enough forward growth required to ascend what's next you say ?????????????

Good question we haven't touched on the lateral view of the face.


This is where mse comes in.








@*Elias is the source for this btw he said the affects the following.





*
(note ipd change is minimal.)


To see this in motion 








Or a even better pic would be from @Golden Glass.







Your browser is not able to display this video.

































































7 know with mse your looking at 24 mm within 12 months let that sink in know lets so your still a short skulled cuck what else could be done ??????????


Here is a revolutionary thing made by @Surgerymax what if i told you that you could increase the lateral length of your orbitals ????







Incase your having trouble like visualizing what this looks like I will show you.








You get the illusion of a much wider skull combine this with chin wing+mse+imdo (gives 11 percent increase in bigonial) for a wider lower 3rd and a more dom skull.


Also 1 more thing how many MM Increases are we looking at here ????????????? well According to him up to 15mm.









8 Okay know you have wider orbitals and and a wider jaw what else can be done for the front laterally at-least ? a side wing osteomy.
















Combine this with IMDO+MSE+CHIN For a really long bigonial width.


What would it theoretically look like ?.








As you can see it gives the a very harmonious face we just need 1 more thing for this full transformation which i will show on step 9.


Step 9.

Okay so we have a very wide bigonial we have a good mid mandible what is missing from the lateral view ? width not to worry i have the MSE of the lower jaw introducing MSDO

msdo-mandibular-symphyseal-distraction-osteogenesis=msdo







This should help get the theoretical picture from step 8.


10 Know lets say you had a really shit gonial angle and you wanted lets say 7 to 8 degrees what could be done ?????????????????????? don't worry I'm here to help again although note it has a weakness that being you get a shorter mandible but the upside is from this you get 7/8 degrees CCW with bimax you get 2 Combine for a 9 degree gonial angle change.

So what is this surgery called ? well it's called *IVRO or the long name **Intraoral Vertical Ramus Osteotomy.*




By @*Crowley*








*Know if we remember from the super bimax you get a 28.5 mm jaw discrepancy in the upper jaw I don't know how much **IVRO cuts back the mandible back by but i will say 5/6 mm So since we already had a 28.5 mm jaw discrepancy in the upper jaw know if we simple take away we get 28.5-6=22.5 Your left with less jaw discrepancy and since you combined it with bimax you get 9 degrees of ccw rotation.
*

Know my boy @PubertyMaxxer wanted 18 degrees of ccw rotation from what i remember don't worry i'm here to help with that as well since ivro gives 7/8 degrees and we already got 9 degrees from doing it the first time you simple add 9+8=17 degrees of ccw rotation you could probably modify it to do 1 more degree to get your 18 degrees you were desiring.









What i am essentially saying is your transformation is possible.


11. Okay lets even after all this your still lacking bone what else can you do ???????????????????


A full facial implant by eppley.










Total Face Implants | Eppley Custom Facial Implants


Looking to reshape your entire face? Total face implants refer to a combination of several custom implants that work in unison to recontour your face.




www.eppleycustomfacialimplants.com






This should quite literally move your entire face forward.


12. Know lets say you have a lips what's the solution ???????????????????







Bimax plus lip fallioing.

13 Okay for the meme's i'mma show you lefort 4 or monobloc.








14. For even bigger memes lefort 5.









Called Barretian cranial makeover (BCM) pioneered by @*betamanlet*





15. Here is the very last thing lets say after all this your face still has fat know what ????????????? simple bucca fat removal.








@Dante1 it's a shame bro your banned you didn't get to appreciate my autism.


Okay so know that all this is done let me show you truly god tier ascensions with bimax.








This my friend was done by @https://mosasurgery.com/procedures/face/jaw-surgery/


Okay let's try another 1.








This was done by @https://mosasurgery.com/procedures/face/jaw-surgery/



@Sergio-OMS @surgery @Surgerymax Your thoughts and how much do you estimate all this costing.

Also do you think the lefort 5 is theoretically possible ??????????????



This thread was for my buddies.

@Xander578 @PubertyMaxxer @Fuk @JuicyAnimeTitties @Hopelessmofoker @Kingkellz @AleksVs 


Know @Kingkellz you said could i pass a buzz cut test this thread will make sure I can.


@Xander578 You wanted the ultimate guide so here it is.

@Fuk here is your plan on steroids.

@PubertyMaxxer I can make dreams come true bro.

@Hopelessmofoker Here is ultra tera bimax.

@AleksVs This should help us ascend to chad hood status.

@kms_currycell here you go buddy boyo.

TLDR what is all these surgeries in a nut shell.

*For Side view.*


Superbimax+chin wing+side wing+ivro+lipofillur.



For lateral view.

MSDO+MSE+IMDO+SIDEWING+SBOE+bucca fat removal.


Here is the ultimate chad maker they say Chad and incel is cm's of skull here is the cm's i have compiled what is needed for you to ascend.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 29, 2020)

Will read every word bro. Watched


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Will read every word bro. Watched






Literally every single thing here combined will create a chad


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

Dn rd


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 29, 2020)

going through an airport like a fucking terminator 

nice thread but a lot of shit here could kill you, especially the latorbital osteomony from surgerymax and monobloc.

reminder that if you go over 10mm in a bimax, risk of relapse and death skyrocket.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> Dn rd



I used your stuff lmao it's a bit of a disrespect to yourself


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Mar 29, 2020)

u will get ZERO of this, shit thread kys


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> u will get ZERO of this, shit thread kys





I will atleast a couple


Fuk said:


> going through an airport like a fucking terminator
> 
> nice thread but a lot of shit here could kill you, especially the latorbital osteomony from surgerymax and monobloc.
> 
> reminder that if you go over 10mm in a bimax, risk of relapse and death skyrocket.





I Know fuck brutal death pill


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

MSE will create an insane IPD change if you do it slower than normal

Ead did 12mm in 3 months, do the same in 6 months and thats when youll get good results

Also he way older.

Stop coping thinking youll get all of these surgeries. Maximum in terms of osteotomy wise is Lf2+bsso+genio. Trying to get anything more wont happen. MSE is a good choice


----------



## Mels (Mar 29, 2020)

So high IQ i didn't read. Nice thread bro


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> MSE will create an insane IPD change if you do it slower than normal
> 
> Ead did 12mm in 3 months, do the same in 6 months and thats when youll get good results
> 
> ...





I will get a few


----------



## Cope (Mar 29, 2020)

I like it OP, simple and realistic


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Mels said:


> So high IQ i didn't read. Nice thread bro





You'll never ascend then it's quite simple


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 29, 2020)

if u have sub .43 es ratio MSE can literally decend you 2 psl u so take xrays to ensure your zygomatic arch isnt straight before proceeding


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Cope said:


> I like it OP, simple and realistic





14/13 ARE NOT the rest are tbqh


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 Before all this start 1 Thing that is adamant you all do is get your body fat down to at least i'd say 10/8 percent body fat before starting all this.
> 
> 2 What i then suggest doing is doing a chin wing osteotomy (increases ramus length).
> 
> ...



Bookmarked!
Good thread/effort

Like you mentioned make sure you get to at least 10% bodyfat. Also groom/trim the beard area near your neck and submental region. It's a quick fix you can do right now before surgery. 

Good luck saving up tho!


----------



## Mels (Mar 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You'll never ascend then it's quite simple


Dead men don't get laid.


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

How will you get the money?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Bookmarked!
> Good thread/effort
> 
> Like you mentioned make sure you get to at least 10% bodyfat. Also groom/trim the beard area near your neck and submental region. It's a quick fix you can do right now before surgery.
> ...



Money is a issue but lets be honest even getting 1 thing here should your psl by a mega factor


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 29, 2020)

Bruh im going with surgeries reccomended by you and fuk definetly not getting an lefort 2, what are you personally going to get tho?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> How will you get the money?





I'm only getting a few not all this


----------



## randomguy1235 (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> *MSE will create an insane IPD change if you do it slower than normal*
> 
> Ead did 12mm in 3 months, do the same in 6 months and thats when youll get good results
> 
> Also he way older.


Do you have any proof or papers on this? I'd be very interested and appreciative to know


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

randomguy1235 said:


> Do you have any proof or papers on this? I'd be very interested and appreciative to know


No

Its all on theory and physics


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 29, 2020)

high lefort 1 w/ ccw rotation+bsso w/ genio will only cost about 30k right hopefully, maybe i'll get implants by eppely?


----------



## SHARK (Mar 29, 2020)

Caged when I saw Lefort 5.


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> high lefort 1 w/ ccw rotation+bsso w/ genio will only cost about 30k right hopefully, maybe i'll get implants by eppely?


No

15K

10K without ccw


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

SHARK said:


> Caged when I saw Lefort 5.




LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> No
> 
> 15K
> 
> 10K without ccw


Lifefuel holy shit I can get this in uni lmao


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 29, 2020)

Super mega ultra giga bimax


----------



## janoycresva (Mar 29, 2020)

why not just grow a beard and get some tattoos?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 29, 2020)

1. Face pull for 1-1.5 years for 4mm-6mm net gain of entire maxilla, upwards and forwards.
2. get quadrangular lefort 2+BSSO with sliding genioplasty
3. get custom zygo implant or ZSO to bring zygo to same plane as infraorbital
4. Buccal fat removal 
5. Rhinoplasty to fix the nose that was fucked up from your lefort

now you have good midface+lower third


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Super mega ultra giga bimax





Imagine bimax but as incel and this as chad.


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

Lefort 4 only works in theory
In reality it doesnt

What makes a good maxilla its projection, but also how much its projected forward in comparison to other bones.

If the surgeon moves the maxilla and whole cranium forward in the same proportion, the patient will just have more horizontal growth but still a shit looking maxilla


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Fuk said:


> 1. Face pull for 1-1.5 years for 4mm-6mm net gain of entire maxilla, upwards and forwards.
> 2. get quadrangular lefort 2+BSSO with sliding genioplasty
> 3. get custom zygo implant or ZSO to bring zygo to same plane as infraorbital
> 4. Buccal fat removal
> ...





Much more realistic than mine


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> No
> 
> 15K
> 
> 10K without ccw


btw do you think those surgeries will enough mm of bone to make me have chad tier lower third.


Fuk said:


> 1. Face pull for 1-1.5 years for 4mm-6mm net gain of entire maxilla, upwards and forwards.
> 2. get quadrangular lefort 2+BSSO with sliding genioplasty
> 3. get custom zygo implant or ZSO to bring zygo to same plane as infraorbital
> 4. Buccal fat removal
> ...


isnt lf2 dangerous af like you said


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> btw do you think those surgeries will enough mm of bone to make me have chad tier lower third.
> 
> isnt lf2 dangerous af like you said


Depends on your situation


----------



## .👽. (Mar 29, 2020)

LordNorwood said:


> Super mega ultra giga bimax


https://looksmax.org/threads/should-i-get-superbimax-or-ultrabimax.120297/#post-2029574


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 29, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> btw do you think those surgeries will enough mm of bone to make me have chad tier lower third.
> 
> isnt lf2 dangerous af like you said


yes

u can do mlf1 instead and just get infroarbital implants


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> Lefort 4 only works in theory
> In reality it doesnt
> 
> What makes a good maxilla its projection, but also how much its projected forward in comparison to other bones.
> ...





What if you got a ccw rotation of that region that projection increases


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> What if you got a ccw rotation of that region that projection increases


In theory, it would work

Ccw at the end of the day is just upward growth, not horizontal growth


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Mar 29, 2020)

Cope thread. This alone will ascend anyone for zero cost.


----------



## Darkstrand (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> MSE will create an insane IPD change if you do it slower than normal
> 
> Ead did 12mm in 3 months, do the same in 6 months and thats when youll get good results
> 
> ...


Triple MSE with puncturing can legit give you 1 cm of IPD


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Triple MSE with puncturing can legit give you 1 cm of IPD


Did i ask?


----------



## Darkstrand (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> Did i ask?


No you didn't fuckhead, but one slow expanded MSE won't create 'insane results'...


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> No you didn't fuckhead, but one slow expanded MSE won't create 'insane results'...


Did i ask though?


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank fuck I need none of this, it’d just be another major headache.


----------



## Elias (Mar 29, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Thank fuck I need none of this, it’d just be another major headache.


Pic or larp


----------



## Darkstrand (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> Did i ask though?





Darkstrand said:


> No you didn't fuckhead


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> Pic or larp


Fuck off you idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 29, 2020)

Astronaut IQ. Thanks for the post. Still i´ll hate women after my surgerys.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Elias said:


> Lefort 4 only works in theory
> In reality it doesnt
> 
> What makes a good maxilla its projection, but also how much its projected forward in comparison to other bones.
> ...





Fuck


Ethnicshit said:


> Astronaut IQ. Thanks for the post. Still i´ll hate women after my surgerys.





I already do


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 29, 2020)

Very high IQ, I appreciate the time and effort you spent researching and writing all this. At this point I'm trying to figure out if I want to have bimax surgery to get more forward growth or if I'd get enough aesthetic benefit from paranasal/premaxillary implants to simulate what a conservative bimax might look like (minus the benefit of a more forward upper lip position).


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Very high IQ, I appreciate the time and effort you spent researching and writing all this. At this point I'm trying to figure out if I want to have bimax surgery to get more forward growth or if I'd get enough aesthetic benefit from paranasal/premaxillary implants to simulate what a conservative bimax might look like (minus the benefit of a more forward upper lip position).





Dude i've seen your side you have a really sexy side profile for an old cel you could ascend with super bimax


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 29, 2020)

Great thread, read every single word


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> Great thread, read every single word





Any improvements to add ?


JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Cope thread. This alone will ascend anyone for zero cost.






Inceltears was right fuck


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Dude i've seen your side you have a really sexy side profile for an old cel you could ascend with super bimax



Thnx, it's just a matter of determining whether the $$ cost and recovery would be worth it or not. The thing is, I want to go back to the surgeon who did my cheek implants and get the rest of my custom wraparound jaw implant placed. For only a few thousand $ more, I could get paranasal & premaxillary implants placed, which would give me like 50-60% of the aesthetic improvement I'd get from bimax (according to Surgerymax over on the other forum).


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Any improvements to add ?


Nothing to add, this basically morphs ur entire face jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fuk said:


> if u have sub .43 es ratio MSE can literally decend you 2 psl u so take xrays to ensure your zygomatic arch isnt straight before proceeding



Mine is 0.46 does MSE changes it too much?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Mine is 0.46 does MSE changes it too much?


ur fine


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 29, 2020)

I will sell my soul to any surgeon who is willing to perform all this on me


----------



## StolenDays (Mar 29, 2020)

@betamanlet why do you troll this innocent curry


----------



## reptiles (Mar 29, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> Nothing to add, this basically morphs ur entire face jfl





Lmao


Xander578 said:


> Nothing to add, this basically morphs ur entire face jfl





Indeed


SurgerySoon said:


> Thnx, it's just a matter of determining whether the $$ cost and recovery would be worth it or not. The thing is, I want to go back to the surgeon who did my cheek implants and get the rest of my custom wraparound jaw implant placed. For only a few thousand $ more, I could get paranasal & premaxillary implants placed, which would give me like 50-60% of the aesthetic improvement I'd get from bimax (according to Surgerymax over on the other forum).





That to could work i'm not the best for advice


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> That to could work i'm not the best for advice



Surgerymax on the other looksmaxxing forum created a morph of one of my photos where he tried to simulate what the results of paranasal and premaxillary implants might look like. The first photo is the unedited photo, and the second one is the morph:



The only thing I don't like about it is that the premaxillary augmentation (top of philtrum just under the nose) looks like it's a bit too much; otherwise, I think it's a decent improvement overall. It's obviously not as dramatic of an improvement as I'd get from actual LF1, although I'm not sure if the additional anterior projection I'd get from legit bimax would be worth the invasiveness and recovery.

What do you think? @reptiles @Golden Glass @Gosick


----------



## Gosick (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Surgerymax on the other looksmaxxing forum created a morph of one of my photos where he tried to simulate what the results of paranasal and premaxillary implants might look like. The first photo is the unedited photo, and the second one is the morph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks sort of uncanny without your jaws moved foward IMO, The change isnt really that notiacble, but you do look better in the after nonetheless

I doubt you will ever get bimax so theres no point looking into it further, you would need to spend a ton of money on it for optimal results with a well renowed surgeon. A regular surgeon that charges cheap will likely not give you optimal projection. Bimax in generl is pretty overrated unless your severly recessed. I wouldnt expect magic to happen from it but there is a possibility that it can "ascend" if done excellently you but I wouldnt get my hopes up. Theres a reason you dont see ppl with a "midly" recessed maxilla or a maxilla that looks like yours heavily ascend from a bimax even if they were able to get it all.

I know you dont want to hear this bro, but those extra 2mm projection from those malar implants your getting revised will likely not improve your dating life at all. Essentially your spending 15k to feel better about yourself which i guess is worth it but it would be better if you put that money toward eye surgery which will improve your dating life but it wont make you slayer of course.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Surgerymax on the other looksmaxxing forum created a morph of one of my photos where he tried to simulate what the results of paranasal and premaxillary implants might look like. The first photo is the unedited photo, and the second one is the morph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its +0.1psl and not worth the money. You require a bimax for enough change to improve your PSL enough to the point where its actually worth it. 

Your profile is the last thing you should be worrying about by the way -- I made this morph of you here a while back:





While this is not completely achievable, attaining an eye area even somewhat close to that ^ will boost your PSL *way *more than some shitty paranasal implant. I suggest visiting taban, coloringmaxxing in the meantime.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Its +0.1psl and not worth the money. You require a bimax for enough change to improve your PSL enough to the point where its actually worth it.
> 
> Your profile is the last thing you should be worrying about by the way -- I made this morph of you here a while back:
> View attachment 328580
> ...





Your opinions are always high iq ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> It looks sort of uncanny without your jaws moved foward IMO, The change isnt really that notiacble, but you do look better in the after nonetheless
> 
> I doubt you will ever get bimax so theres no point looking into it further, *you would need to spend a ton of money on it for optimal results with a well renowed surgeon. A regular surgeon that charges cheap will likely not give you optimal projection.* Bimax in generl is pretty overrated unless your severly recessed. I wouldnt expect magic to happen from it but there is a possibility that it can "ascend" if done excellently you but I wouldnt get my hopes up. Theres a reason you dont see ppl with a "midly" recessed maxilla or a maxilla that looks like yours heavily ascend from a bimax even if they were able to get it all.
> 
> I know you dont want to hear this bro, but those extra 2mm projection from those malar implants your getting revised will likely not improve your dating life at all. Essentially your spending 15k to feel better about yourself which i guess is worth it but it would be better if you put that money toward eye surgery which will improve your dating life but it wont make you slayer of course.


My buddy got 10mm on both jaws last summer for his sleep apnea from a random bluepilled local surgeon for "cheap" and ascended from 4.5psl to 6psl irl in motion

Bimax is a widely practiced procedure, you dont need to see a specialist for it unless you are modifying it with ccw rotation or high cuts.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 Before all this start 1 Thing that is adamant you all do is get your body fat down to at least i'd say 10/8 percent body fat before starting all this.
> 
> 2 What i then suggest doing is doing a chin wing osteotomy (increases ramus length).
> 
> ...



And people like @Salludon will effortlessly mog you without paying a single cent


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> My buddy got 10mm on both jaws last summer for his sleep apnea from a random bluepilled local surgeon for "cheap" and ascended from 4.5psl to 6psl irl in motion
> 
> Bimax is a widely practiced procedure, you dont need to see a specialist for it unless you are modifying it with ccw rotation or high cuts.






Wow 1.5 psl that's a huge fucking amount amount.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Surgerymax on the other looksmaxxing forum created a morph of one of my photos where he tried to simulate what the results of paranasal and premaxillary implants might look like. The first photo is the unedited photo, and the second one is the morph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yiur nasalobial Angle is death tier even worse with paranasal implant


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wow 1.5 psl that's a huge fucking amount amount.


Bimax is the holy grail of looksmaxxing.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> And people like @Salludon will effortlessly mog you without paying a single cent




I mean he's a genetic elite he's not even technically a curry his genes are central asian he is a jatt after all so not really surprised you say he's a different race.


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yiur nasalobial Angle is death tier even worse with paranasal implant





But his jaw is really good from what i've seen


Fuk said:


> Bimax is the holy grail of looksmaxxing.




Indeed i would combine it with lipo fillers for maximal results.








You've seen my under bite this girl had similar issues.

After that i would get side wing for a more projecting mid mandible.








After this i could get msdo.







For chin breadth over all i think it's definitely possible for me to ascend after this i have a really bad base that being said these surgeries seem to be able to fix that.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Gosick said:


> It looks sort of uncanny without your jaws moved foward IMO, The change isnt really that notiacble, but you do look better in the after nonetheless
> 
> I doubt you will ever get bimax so theres no point looking into it further, you would need to spend a ton of money on it for optimal results with a well renowed surgeon. A regular surgeon that charges cheap will likely not give you optimal projection. Bimax in generl is pretty overrated unless your severly recessed. I wouldnt expect magic to happen from it but there is a possibility that it can "ascend" if done excellently you but I wouldnt get my hopes up. Theres a reason you dont see ppl with a "midly" recessed maxilla or a maxilla that looks like yours heavily ascend from a bimax even if they were able to get it all.
> 
> I know you dont want to hear this bro, but those extra 2mm projection from those malar implants your getting revised will likely not improve your dating life at all. Essentially your spending 15k to feel better about yourself which i guess is worth it but it would be better if you put that money toward eye surgery which will improve your dating life but it wont make you slayer of course.



To be honest, I'm not even expecting to improve my dating life at this point anymore. I just want to be completely happy with the way I look for once and then will probably just LDAR or go through the motions for however long I'm able to cope for until I end up roping. Until I get to that point, all I really care about is making enough money to basically do whatever the hell I want, go out and party and shit, and bang an escort every once in a while. I don't have any illusions about having the potential to develop any sort of appeal anymore to attractive girls. Just totally beyond that at this point.

One of the reasons I'm trying to decide on whether or not to get bimax is because I want to know whether or not I should go ahead and get the rest of my wraparound jaw implant put in before Dr. Y retires. If I end up doing bimax, then I'll need to have another wraparound jaw implant designed after I've healed up from bimax surgery. But if I'm not going to do bimax, then I might as well go ahead and get the rest of the wraparound jaw implant put in. BTW, Dr. Y said he could put in the rest of my jaw implant and do all 3 eye area procedures for $20k. Still not sure if it's worth risking having eye surgery done by someone that old, LOL. Then again, one of the best surgeons in the southeast for orbital decompression is in his 70's, so who the fuck knows.

BTW, so you don't think Andreishchev would give me 8-10 mm of advancement? If there aren't any surgeons out there who will give me enough advancement to make a noticeable difference, then it would be a waste of time and money and the risk of possibly ending up with a longer midface.


Fuk said:


> Its +0.1psl and not worth the money. You require a bimax for enough change to improve your PSL enough to the point where its actually worth it.
> 
> Your profile is the last thing you should be worrying about by the way -- I made this morph of you here a while back:
> View attachment 328580
> ...



So you made that morph? Great job. Do you have a link to the thread where you originally posted it? Just curious to read ppl's comments on it. 

So you do think bimax would be worth it if I can find a surgeon who would be willing to give me a solid amount of advancement (8-10 mm)? 

Also, I noticed in the morph that you made my midface shorter. That would require getting CCW with the bimax right? And CCW would also be necessary to avoid getting the "chimp mouth" look, right?

I was also looking into getting a lip lift to shorten my philtrum, since that seems to be the chief culprit that makes my midface look too long. I'm assuming bimax + lip lift would be the holy grail for improving my PSL rating (besides eye area surgeries), but I'm wondering how much improvement I'd get from lip lift alone.

BTW, the main reason I had considered paranasal implants is because I was planning on going back to my original implant surgeon to have the rest of my wraparound jaw implant placed in the event that I don't get bimax, so it would only cost a little extra money to get paranasal/premaxillary implants put in during the same surgery. Still might not be worth it though. These nasolabial folds are just getting on my nerves.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Cope thread. This alone will ascend anyone for zero cost.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yiur nasalobial Angle is death tier even worse with paranasal implant



That's just one of the reasons why I want bimax


----------



## Dutcher (Mar 30, 2020)

Or literally just use custom implants and be done


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 30, 2020)

N


reptiles said:


> 1 Before all this start 1 Thing that is adamant you all do is get your body fat down to at least i'd say 10/8 percent body fat before starting all this.
> 
> 2 What i then suggest doing is doing a chin wing osteotomy (increases ramus length).
> 
> ...



Not a single person here will do shit about their looks. Keep crying for readymade chads like me.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> N
> 
> Not a single person here will do shit about their looks. Keep crying for readymade chads like me.





I'm an exception not the rule i forge my own destiny


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm an exception not the rule i forge my own destiny


Have you done a single looksmax till now? 

btw @ArvidGustavsson mogs you


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> Have you done a single looksmax till now?
> 
> btw @ArvidGustavsson mogs you





I've done a few


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I've done a few


ok fair enough chad


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> ok fair enough chad





It's looks or die trying tbqh


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It's looks or die trying tbqh


how much psl points can someone ascend from their base state


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> how much psl points can someone ascend from their base state





I think with 4 surgeries combined 2.5 psl my base is 2 right know.


With the surgeries at-least 4.5 to get to 5 psl i was planning on doing some more things.


Indeed i would combine it with lipo fillers for maximal results.










You've seen my under bite this girl had similar issues.

After that i would get side wing for a more projecting mid mandible.










After this i could get msdo.










With some under eye fillers and orbital rim implants i would 5.5 psl is possible also note i'm doing mse with all this in mind.


----------



## A4ROGANT (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I think with 4 surgeries combined 2.5 psl my base is 2 right know.
> 
> 
> With the surgeries at-least 4.5 to get to 5 psl i was planning on doing some more things.
> ...


No I don't know what you look like, but isn't 2 PSL deformed/ trucel tier?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> No I don't know what you look like, but isn't 2 PSL deformed/ trucel tier?




Im partly deformed.








As you can see


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 30, 2020)

A4ROGANT said:


> No I don't know what you look like, but isn't 2 PSL deformed/ trucel tier?


No PSL1 is deformed or severly obese , they are as rare as psl7s
PSL 2 is noticably unattractive, reptiles fits here
PSL 3 is below average ArabIncel fits here


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> No PSL1 is deformed or severly obese , they are as rare as psl7s
> PSL 2 is noticably unattractive, reptiles fits here
> PSL 3 is below average ArabIncel fits here





Dude that fucking roach @ArabIncel was bullying me for no fucking reason yesterday i told that fucking roach to hang himself literally i also saw that roach calling the psl system retarded meanwhile i accept it i'm subhuman and need to improve i know what i need.


With extreme hard maxing i could say i could get to 5.5 psl possible with extreme surgery.


I've seen the results i'mma make a thread on it after this.


Also i would say your 4 mainly cause your white and have good eyes if you weren't you would be a 2 tbqh that being said i think you could possible get a 6 6.5 psl.


I know defeatist cucks will be luck your base is just shit bro you'll never ascend the difference between chad and incel is skulls.

When i know how to change my skull and your probably to get to their.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> 1 Before all this start 1 Thing that is adamant you all do is get your body fat down to at least i'd say 10/8 percent body fat before starting all this.
> 
> 2 What i then suggest doing is doing a chin wing osteotomy (increases ramus length).
> 
> ...



Why isn't op giga chad then


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

StuffedFrog said:


> Why isn't op giga chad then





Cause i haven't took the surgeries also this won't make you into a chad it's possible but it's not guaranteed


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Dude that fucking roach @ArabIncel was bullying me for no fucking reason yesterday i told that fucking roach to hang himself literally i also saw that roach calling the psl system retarded meanwhile i accept it i'm subhuman and need to improve i know what i need.
> 
> 
> With extreme hard maxing i could say i could get to 5.5 psl possible with extreme surgery.
> ...


Lifefuel 4->6 is invisible to slayer


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Lifefuel 4->6 is invisible to slayer





Indeed you've seen my thread your transformation is possible i'll make a separate for you.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Indeed you've seen my thread your transformation is possible i'll make a separate for you.


Tag me when its done


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Tag me when its done




Okay


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


>





You like results like i had to track that shit down thankfully i found it


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You like results like i had to track that shit down thankfully i found it


imho you underestimate eyearea
as I agree with everything u posted but imho post lacks things like wolf eyes surgery, PFL lenghetning, Profesor Taban almond surgery direct browplasty+botox + nose
Not to mention about fillers and lowering hairline/beard transplant


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> imho you underestimate eyearea
> as I agree with everything u posted but imho post lacks things like wolf eyes surgery, PFL lenghetning, Profesor Taban almond surgery direct browplasty+botox + nose
> Not to mention about fillers and lowering hairline/beard transplant






You can increase PFL Also eyes are a nice extension jaw's and maxilla is a requirement


----------



## Soulrack (Mar 30, 2020)

Too much effort and money and too much room for error and risk


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

Soulrack said:


> Too much effort and money and too much room for error and risk





You don't need every single thing i myself am only getting 4 from here


----------



## Soulrack (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You don't need every single thing i myself am only getting 4 from here


I need lefort 5


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

Soulrack said:


> I need lefort 5





LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> my base is 2 right now.


I think I have something you might like.






Now her face is stuck on incel forums, even if she is too busy being chad's whore to notice.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> I think I have something you might like.
> View attachment 329189
> 
> 
> ...





Hope yhst stupid whore hangs herself


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

@Fuk did you see the response I posted to you regarding bimax? Do you think it's worth getting bimax in my case to get more forward growth (of the maxilla especially) and to shorten my midface?


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> @Fuk did you see the response I posted to you regarding bimax? Do you think it's worth getting bimax in my case to get more forward growth (of the maxilla especially) and to shorten my midface?





From your jaw alone you have massive amounts of forward growth already


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

reptiles said:


> From your jaw alone you have massive amounts of forward growth already



Maxilla is recessed though (also notice the nasolabial folds). That's why I was looking into paranasal/premaxillary implants... even though they won't give nearly as much forward growth as bimax, I figure even a little bit more is better than nothing


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> So you made that morph? Great job. Do you have a link to the thread where you originally posted it? Just curious to read ppl's comments on it.
> 
> So you do think bimax would be worth it if I can find a surgeon who would be willing to give me a solid amount of advancement (8-10 mm)?
> 
> ...


I posted it to discord when I was talking to Amnesia, I never posted it. The general consensus was "looks great".

Yes, it would. Bimax is known to relapse so I wouldn't go over 10mm or under 8mm. 

You could get CCW+lip lift to shorten your midface, yes. I don't believe you can do it quite to the degree of my morph but you can make an improvement in that arena. Its worth mentioning that the lower the eyebrows are, the more your midface _seems_ shorter. It gives that illusion. A high FWHR can compensate for a long midface, and vice versa. If you do get a lip lift make sure its after your bimax. 

Nasolabials are meaningless in my opinion unless they are overtly deep, unless you want to be a prettyboy. With your phenotype you can have nasolabials. Its really nothing to be concerned about ( and bimax would probably improve them. ) 

I believe that if you are to get implants they should be after your osteomonies. 

Keep in mind that a normal Lefort1 cut may or may not cause a "chimp" faced look, which is why i recommend getting a modified lefort 1 or "high" lefort if possible. 

here are some examples of the "quadrangular" lefort 1:







As you can see, this cut brings most of the midface forwards.




There is also a quadrangular lefort 2, which would bring forwards your infraorbitals as well:








If the projection provided by this isnt sufficient you can always stack an implant on top of it, but again, the biggest boost you can make to your psl would be changing your eye area both surgically and through softmaxxing.


----------



## reptiles (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> I posted it to discord when I was talking to Amnesia, I never posted it. The general consensus was "looks great".
> 
> Yes, it would. Bimax is known to relapse so I wouldn't go over 10mm or under 8mm.
> 
> ...






High iq like usual tbqh


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> I posted it to discord when I was talking to Amnesia, I never posted it. The general consensus was "looks great".
> 
> Yes, it would. Bimax is known to relapse so I wouldn't go over 10mm or under 8mm.
> 
> ...



Thnx for the detailed explanation. The only issue at this point is getting the money together to pay for bimax in addition to everything else I want to do (eye area surgery, etc.). Also, the only potential downside to getting bimax for me would be the fact that I would basically be throwing away the wraparound jaw implant that has already been designed and manufactured based on my current CT scan. I currently have custom midface and chin implants in my face, but a full custom wraparound implant was actually designed for me and is being stored at my surgeon's office. I was planning on going back to him soon to have the rest of the wraparound implant put in, but if I decide to do bimax surgery that would obviously put those plans on hold since a new wraparound implant would have to be created.

Quick question - what if I wanted to go the more conservative route and just get a lip lift but no bimax? Would that give me the majority of the aesthetic improvement I'd get from bimax from the frontal perspective?

BTW, I'm also considering getting Botox injections into the eyebrow region to try and simulate what having a lower brow ridge might look like (might look retarded though)


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Thnx for the detailed explanation. The only issue at this point is getting the money together to pay for bimax in addition to everything else I want to do (eye area surgery, etc.). Also, the only potential downside to getting bimax for me would be the fact that I would basically be throwing away the wraparound jaw implant that has already been designed and manufactured based on my current CT scan. I currently have custom midface and chin implants in my face, but a full custom wraparound implant was actually designed for me and is being stored at my surgeon's office. I was planning on going back to him soon to have the rest of the wraparound implant put in, but if I decide to do bimax surgery that would obviously put those plans on hold since a new wraparound implant would have to be created.
> 
> Quick question - what if I wanted to go the more conservative route and just get a lip lift but no bimax? Would that give me the majority of the aesthetic improvement I'd get from bimax from the frontal perspective?


No problem. Yeah, surgeries are infuriatingly expensive. Do you have a morph of what you would look like with the jaw implant?

If you get a lip lift without ccw you might get a gummy smile. Dont take my word on that though. It would give you some aesthetic improvement, I cant say it would give the majority though.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> No problem. Yeah, surgeries are infuriatingly expensive. Do you have a morph of what you would look like with the jaw implant?
> 
> If you get a lip lift without ccw you might get a gummy smile. Dont take my word on that though. It would give you some aesthetic improvement, I cant say it would give the majority though.



Oh shit, I didn't think about that. Do you know how much the ideal lip lift would shorten my philtrum by? 

Here's an up close photo of me smiling, so you can get an idea of where my upper lip position is when I smile:


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Oh shit, I didn't think about that. Do you know how much the ideal lip lift would shorten my philtrum by?
> 
> Here's an up close photo of me smiling, so you can get an idea of where my upper lip position is when I smile:



Ideal philtrum length for males iirc is 12-14mm. even 1 mm can make a massive difference when it comes to your mouth. do you know your philtrum:chin ratio and philtrum height?

your lip color also blends with your skin which gives the illusion of a longer philtrum. Purchase a tinted balm to redden them so that your lips are more perceivable.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 30, 2020)

Pure mental masturbation


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Ideal philtrum length for males iirc is 12-14mm. even 1 mm can make a massive difference when it comes to your mouth. do you know your philtrum:chin ratio and philtrum height?
> 
> your lip color also blends with your skin which gives the illusion of a longer philtrum. Purchase a tinted balm to redden them so that your lips are more perceivable.



Thanks for the tip re: tinted lip balm. I actually have never measured my philtrum height but I'll measure it later tonight when I'm at home. I also haven't formally assessed my philtrum-to-chin ratio but I'll do that as well later tonight. Just from eyeballing it, though, I think the ratio is pretty close to the 1:2 aesthetic standard.

BTW, sorry, I just realized I didn't respond to your question asking whether or not I've had a morph done of what I'd look like with the rest of the wraparound implant in. A couple of morphs have actually been created for me that contain predictions of what I might look like with it. Both morphs also include the improvements I'd get from an ideal eye area overhaul surgery outcome (probably not realistically achievable) - original photo that the morph is based on is on the right:



Here are several others made by someone else that depict what I'd look like with the rest of the wraparound jaw implant put in, with and without eye area surgery (one includes eye color change as well), and what I might look like after a revision of my custom cheek implants to get more angularity and definition:



BTW, the person who made the first morph said they didn't really specifically take into account what the actual design of my wraparound jaw implant looked like when they did the morph, whereas the person who did the second series of morphs (@Linoob) said they did. 

For reference, here's the implant design itself (I currently have the midface implants and the chin portion of the wraparound implant in my face right now):


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Thanks for the tip re: tinted lip balm. I actually have never measured my philtrum height but I'll measure it later tonight when I'm at home. I also haven't formally assessed my philtrum-to-chin ratio but I'll do that as well later tonight. Just from eyeballing it, though, I think the ratio is pretty close to the 1:2 aesthetic standard.
> 
> BTW, sorry, I just realized I didn't respond to your question asking whether or not I've had a morph done of what I'd look like with the rest of the wraparound implant in. A couple of morphs have actually been created for me that contain predictions of what I might look like with it. Both morphs also include the improvements I'd get from an ideal eye area overhaul surgery outcome (probably not realistically achievable) - original photo that the morph is based on is on the right:
> 
> ...



Sounds good. 

The morphs look good, and again, in your position i would be doing whatever it took to get the a decent eye area. the first one literally brings you up a full 1psl. After you've achieved that eye area I would go for those implants, but hey, to each their own. The design of the cheekbone implants are especially nice. 

After achieving a good eye area+ getting those implants you should be looking pretty good. And you have a perfect canvas right now for simple softmaxxing, which believe it or not can actually ascend a person more so than surgery. 

Its worth noting that your eyes almost completely lack any visible eyelashes, which can cause an "aspie" look even on good eye areas. I would definitely consider buying an eyelash serum if I were you.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> The morphs look good, and again, in your position i would be doing whatever it took to get the a decent eye area. the first one literally brings you up a full 1psl. After you've achieved that eye area I would go for those implants, but hey, to each their own. The design of the cheekbone implants are especially nice.
> 
> ...



I actually thought about using Latisse, so maybe I'll look into ordering that.

So you do think it would be worth it to revise the midface implants? In the series of the 3 morphs, the "before" photo is actually a post-surgery photo, so I actually have the midface and chin implants shown in the CT scan design in my face in that photo. I have already talked to my surgeon (Yaremchuk) about doing a revision of the midface implants, which would cost a massive $14k. However, I'm willing to find a way to pay for it if you think I'd benefit. The alternative is to go to Eppley and just re-do the cheek implants with him from scratch for $11.5k, which is what he charges (or what he was charging last year) to do the male model-style cheek implants that Saiyan got.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> I actually thought about using Latisse, so maybe I'll look into ordering that.
> 
> So you do think it would be worth it to revise the midface implants? In the series of the 3 morphs, the "before" photo is actually a post-surgery photo, so I actually have the midface and chin implants shown in the CT scan design in my face in that photo. I have already talked to my surgeon (Yaremchuk) about doing a revision of the midface implants, which would cost a massive $14k. However, I'm willing to find a way to pay for it if you think I'd benefit. The alternative is to go to Eppley and just re-do the cheek implants with him from scratch for $11.5k, which is what he charges (or what he was charging last year) to do the male model-style cheek implants that Saiyan got.


yeah do it.

Personally in your situation I would wait on implants and get a High LeFort 1 with ccw rotation+bsso with sliding genioplasty _and then_ get custom implants. Then I would get eye work done and softmaxx, tan, get good body, etc. That imo would be the best course of action for you. 

But your plan could work out well too. Go with your gut.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> yeah do it.
> 
> Personally in your situation I would wait on implants and get a High LeFort 1 with ccw rotation+bsso with sliding genioplasty _and then_ get custom implants. Then I would get eye work done and softmaxx, tan, get good body, etc. That imo would be the best course of action for you.
> 
> But your plan could work out well too. Go with your gut.



The only issue is the financial cost of doing the bimax + the implants, since I've already spent so much on the implant work already.

The other downside to doing bimax is that I would basically be throwing the money I spent on the implant work down the drain, since I'm assuming that doing a rhinoplasty would require removing the chin implant I have now.

What really pisses me off about the cheek implants is that I asked my surgeon prior to my surgery if a few more mm would look good, and he was really adamant about saying that it could look unnatural and advised hard against it. And yet, now here I am looking at spending $14k to revise the cheek implants so that I can get a few extra mm of projection.

So at this point, just revising the cheek implants would cost $14k, getting the rest of the jaw implant put in would cost $8.5k, and the eye area surgeries would cost $20k if done with Taban and $15k if done with Dr. Y. 

In other words, that's a minimum of $37.5k that it would cost just to revise my cheek implants, get the rest of the jaw implant put in, and do the eye area surgeries. TBH, I don't even know when I'd be able to afford to do all that, much less spend another $20k-$30k to do bimax. 

I know that if I had to choose only one surgery to do, it would make the most sense to do the eye procedures, but at the same time, it's kind of a catch-22 because what's the point in having cheek implants if they aren't really noticeable and would require an additional 2-3 mm of projection to actually look good?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> The only issue is the financial cost of doing the bimax + the implants, since I've already spent so much on the implant work already.
> 
> The other downside to doing bimax is that I would basically be throwing the money I spent on the implant work down the drain, since I'm assuming that doing a rhinoplasty would require removing the chin implant I have now.
> 
> ...


True. Surgery is expensive, sadly. In the case that you cant raise the funds required to go for bimax just go with what you were already going to do. 

I might recommend saving the cheek implant revision until the end. You might like how you look after taban, who knows. Do it one at a time and map it out based on your results.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> True. Surgery is expensive, sadly. In the case that you cant raise the funds required to go for bimax just go with what you were already going to do.
> 
> I might recommend saving the cheek implant revision until the end. You might like how you look after taban, who knows. Do it one at a time and map it out based on your results.



The only shitty thing about saving the cheek implant revision for last is the fact that cheek implants have to be placed via a lower eyelid incision, and Taban said that revising the cheek implants after eye area surgery could mess up the results of the lower eyelid retraction procedure. I guess the other option is to get the rest of the jaw implant put in first and see how much of a difference that makes, since I've heard that having wider and lower jaw angles can make the cheeks look more defined and hollowed-out.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 30, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> The only shitty thing about saving the cheek implant revision for last is the fact that cheek implants have to be placed via a lower eyelid incision, and Taban said that revising the cheek implants after eye area surgery could mess up the results of the lower eyelid retraction procedure. I guess the other option is to get the rest of the jaw implant put in first and see how much of a difference that makes, since I've heard that having wider and lower jaw angles can make the cheeks look more defined and hollowed-out.


Would you need both the cheek implant and eye area at the same time then?

Yeah, you could do that. And while you save money you should be softmaxxing as hard as you can.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 30, 2020)

Keep coping subhuman


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 30, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Would you need both the cheek implant and eye area at the same time then?
> 
> Yeah, you could do that. And while you save money you should be softmaxxing as hard as you can.



Yeah, both Dr. Y and Taban said that I should do the eye area and cheek implant revision surgeries during the same surgical appointment since any additional surgeries that involve making a lower eyelid incision run the risk of making it harder to get an good eye area surgery result. That's why I was thinking about going with Dr. Y for the eye area surgeries and doing both the eye area surgery and cheek implant revision during the same surgical appointment (Dr. Y actually has a couple really impressive before/after examples of eye area surgeries)


BigBoy said:


> Keep coping subhuman



What's the alternative? It's either cope or rope


----------



## betamanlet (Mar 31, 2020)

StolenDays said:


> @betamanlet why do you troll this innocent curry


Kek!


----------



## reptiles (Mar 31, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Kek!





Just change your pheno theory


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 31, 2020)

Mirin @Fuk tbh very helpful lad


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 31, 2020)

@Fuk I just heard back from Andreishchev; he said he's willing to take me on as a bimax patient. Since you did a really good job morph the photo of my face that was taken from the frontal perspective, is there any way you'd mind morphing one of my side profile photos? The reason I ask is because he wants me to send him something so he can have an idea of the aesthetic goal I want to achieve. I already told him I wanted 10 mm of advancement and he said that's the only thing that worries him, since it's a lot of forward advancement. Here is a link to one of my side profile photos, if you'd be willing to make a morph:


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 31, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> @Fuk I just heard back from Andreishchev; he said he's willing to take me on as a bimax patient. Since you did a really good job morph the photo of my face that was taken from the frontal perspective, is there any way you'd mind morphing one of my side profile photos? The reason I ask is because he wants me to send him something so he can have an idea of the aesthetic goal I want to achieve. I already told him I wanted 10 mm of advancement and he said that's the only thing that worries him, since it's a lot of forward advancement. Here is a link to one of my side profile photos, if you'd be willing to make a morph:



Thats good news. But unfortunately my phone broke a few weeks ago, so I havent been able to make any morphs for a while. Im sure you can find a better morpher than me on lookism.net, though. 

If you do go through with bimax, be sure to get an infraorbital implant/ that paranasal implant afterwards to avoid the chimp face, if possible.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 31, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Thats good news. But unfortunately my phone broke a few weeks ago, so I havent been able to make any morphs for a while. Im sure you can find a better morpher than me on lookism.net, though.
> 
> If you do go through with bimax, be sure to get an infraorbital implant/ that paranasal implant afterwards to avoid the chimp face, if possible.



My current midface implants augment the infraorbital region under both eyes already. Would I need to basically do a total revision of my midface implants to get more infraorbital projection?

Also, if I do go through with getting bimax, should I tell Andreishchev to do a high LF1 with CCW? I couldn't remember if that was the specific variation of LF1 that avoids the chimp look while also making the upper lip look more upturned. 

One thing worth mentioning is that in his email response to me, he expressed concern over the fact that 10 mm of augmentation might be too much advancement. Depending on how much advancement he (or any other surgeon) is comfortable with giving me in reality, I'm not sure if it will end up being worth the risk to get legit bimax as opposed to just paranasal/premaxillary implants (if, for example, bimax would only give me the appearance of 20-30% more forward advancement than paranasal/premaxillary implants would).


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 31, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> My current midface implants augment the infraorbital region under both eyes already. Would I need to basically do a total revision of my midface implants to get more infraorbital projection?
> 
> Also, if I do go through with getting bimax, should I tell Andreishchev to do a high LF1 with CCW? I couldn't remember if that was the specific variation of LF1 that avoids the chimp look while also making the upper lip look more upturned.
> 
> One thing worth mentioning is that in his email response to me, he expressed concern over the fact that 10 mm of augmentation might be too much advancement. Depending on how much advancement he (or any other surgeon) is comfortable with giving me in reality, I'm not sure if it will end up being worth the risk to get legit bimax as opposed to just paranasal/premaxillary implants (if, for example, bimax would only give me the appearance of 20-30% more forward advancement than paranasal/premaxillary implants would).


That would be something to determine based on your bimax results. 

Im not sure you need CCW, as your downwards growth isn't bad from what I can tell. A high LF1 would be a lot better than a normal LF1 aesthetically speaking.

The thing that bimax does that implants don't do is bring your teeth forwards. 8mm may be enough for you, I recommend 10mm though because bimax has a 60% chance of relapsing by a few mm in the long term. A user here got paranasal/premaxillary implants and is getting them taken out to do bimax instead because due to the teeth being left in the dust he looks a lot worse smiling/talking etc.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Apr 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> That would be something to determine based on your bimax results.
> 
> Im not sure you need CCW, as your downwards growth isn't bad from what I can tell. A high LF1 would be a lot better than a normal LF1 aesthetically speaking.
> 
> The thing that bimax does that implants don't do is bring your teeth forwards. 8mm may be enough for you, I recommend 10mm though because bimax has a 60% chance of relapsing by a few mm in the long term. A user here got paranasal/premaxillary implants and is getting them taken out to do bimax instead because due to the teeth being left in the dust he looks a lot worse smiling/talking etc.



Hmmm, so I guess it's just going to depend on how dramatic of a result I want relative to how rough of a recovery period I'm willing to tolerate. BTW, are you referring to Facemaxxed?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 1, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Hmmm, so I guess it's just going to depend on how dramatic of a result I want relative to how rough of a recovery period I'm willing to tolerate. BTW, are you referring to Facemaxxed?


Thats right, and yeah I think that was his name.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Apr 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Thats right, and yeah I think that was his name.



Sorry, last question -- what do you think my maximum PSL ascension rating could be if I get bimax plus eye area surgery plus jaw implant and possibly cheek implant revision, as compared to all those surgeries but without bimax?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 1, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Sorry, last question -- what do you think my maximum PSL ascension rating could be if I get bimax plus eye area surgery plus jaw implant and possibly cheek implant revision, as compared to all those surgeries but without bimax?


you would be ascending in pictures, not irl in motion, without bimax. I cant give u an exact number, but my IRL friend got bimax from a bluepilled surgeon, got 10mm on both jaws for his sleep apnea, and ascended from 4.5psl -> 6psl irl in motion. I firmly believe that bimax is the best surgical looksmaxx one can do for IRL improvement.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Apr 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> you would be ascending in pictures, not irl in motion, without bimax. I cant give u an exact number, but my IRL friend got bimax from a bluepilled surgeon, got 10mm on both jaws for his sleep apnea, and ascended from 4.5psl -> 6psl irl in motion. I firmly believe that bimax is the best surgical looksmaxx one can do for IRL improvement.



Dang, so even eye area surgery without bimax wouldn't ascend me in an IRL/in motion sense?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 1, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Dang, so even eye area surgery without bimax wouldn't ascend me in an IRL/in motion sense?


Nah, eye area surgery would definitely help a lot. Custom implants will help you IRL obviously but not nearly to the degree of a bimax.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Apr 1, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Nah, eye area surgery would definitely help a lot. Custom implants will help you IRL obviously but not nearly to the degree of a bimax.



What's your opinion on the risk of bimax making my nose look wider?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 1, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> What's your opinion on the risk of bimax making my nose look wider?


completely unimportant because its an easy fix if it does happen to the degree where it is a flaw anyways.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Apr 5, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Its +0.1psl and not worth the money. You require a bimax for enough change to improve your PSL enough to the point where its actually worth it.
> 
> Your profile is the last thing you should be worrying about by the way -- I made this morph of you here a while back:
> View attachment 328580
> ...



@Fuk sorry to bother you again, but can you confirm whether you altered my chin height when making this morph? Just wondering if I would be able to get away with a lip lift to shorten my philtrum by 4-5 mm without making my chin look too long


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 5, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> @Fuk sorry to bother you again, but can you confirm whether you altered my chin height when making this morph? Just wondering if I would be able to get away with a lip lift to shorten my philtrum by 4-5 mm without making my chin look too long


It was a long time ago but the answer is probably yes, not by a significant amount though.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Apr 5, 2020)

Fuk said:


> It was a long time ago but the answer is probably yes, not by a significant amount though.



Ok, thanks. Yeah, I was trying to compare the two photos side-by-side to see if there was a noticeable difference in chin height, but I couldn't quite tell. I guess that if I don't want to shorten my chin but still want to get a lip lift to shorten my philtrum, I could just opt to not shorten the philtrum by quite as many mm as you shortened it by in the morph


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 17, 2020)

OP after surgeries


----------



## Asetric (Jul 17, 2020)

ronald ead mse ruined his face


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 3, 2021)

Fuk said:


> Face pull for 1-1.5 years for 4mm-6mm net gain of entire maxilla, upwards and forwards.


How can I get the facemask to pull upwards and forwards?

Where should I pull from?

Where can I buy one?

How can I ensure on pull on a borne level not a tooth one?


----------

